# ideale Lösung, Screen Capture über Netzwerk



## c_sidi90 (15. Feb 2012)

Ich muss kurzfristig ein Modul schreiben, welches ein Screencapture eines Clients an einen Server schickt. 

Ich brauche nicht wirklich einen Lösungsansatz oder Hilfe, jedoch würde ich mich über Vorschläge bezüglich der Umsetzung freuen. Meint ihr das der schnellste/effizienteste Weg einfach über Sockets geht oder würdet ihr es anders lösen? 

MFg


----------



## SlaterB (15. Feb 2012)

nicht unerwähnt soll das andere gerade aktuelle Thema in diesem Bereich sein:
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkp...ons-beim-ubertragen-bildern-ueber-socket.html
..


----------



## c_sidi90 (15. Feb 2012)

Sorry, habe ich nicht gesehen, danke , Thread lass ich trotzdem erstmal offen


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2012)

Wenn es um nicht um einen "Livestream" sondern um tatsächlich einzelne Bilder geht und die Übertragung nicht unbedingt in Echtzeit erfolgen soll:

java.awt.robot + eine RPC Lösung ala RMI oder SIMON


----------

